# Great Valley Crit



## Brian Burgess (Jul 1, 2004)

Does anyone know if the Great Valley Crit (Thurs at 6 off of 29 in Malvern, PA) is done for the year?


----------



## DrSeuss (Sep 24, 2009)

Nope, it goes until DST ends, but the turnout is really low compared to in-season. Last week there were only about 35-40 people. Tonight I would bet there will be even less.


----------

